# Squash Solutions



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

I need ideas for what to do with my squash, zucchini and yellow. You can only fry so mush. I've already froze a bunch. I just downloaded a recipe for bread and butter pickled squash. What else is there before I start giving it away?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

One of my favorite things to do with zucchini is to let them get a bit bigger, and split them down the middle. I then remove the seeds, and about half the "meat" from both sides, (save the "meat"). In a skillet brown 1# hamburger, or breakfast sausage, add diced onions, and the "meat" you saved from the squash. When the mixture is done add 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 can rotel, and a couple dollops of sour cream. Fill both halves of the zucchini with the mixture, and sprinkle with grated cheddar cheese. Bake at 350 for 30 to 45 minutes or until the squash is tender enough to cut with a fork.
I promise you will like it.
Squash casserole is also quite tasty, as well as steamed sliced squash with bacon and onions. Last but not least, make yourself some soups, or caldo with your squash and freeze it for this winter.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

That sounds tasty. I do make squash casserole as well. It's just that you can OD on squash after a while.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mrs Joe makes a squash dressing (similar to regular turkey and-- or chicken and-- that goes mighty good. Above recipe sounds interesting except at our age we don't handle Rotel as well as we did in past, maybe could do a oinch of it though. I also like to grill squash and Zuc along with meat--we just smear olive oil, touch of sea salt, off to grill. When it turns transluscent, dinner time. Will get Mrs to post her dressing recipe if any intrest.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Just had it grilled and on kebobs. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My absolute favorite.....grilled/kabob w/peppers(bell, jalapeno,etc), onions, potatoes, tomatoes, and yellow and green squash...all picked fresh and put right on the grill. 

Can't beat it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> My absolute favorite.....grilled/kabob w/peppers(bell, jalapeno,etc), onions, potatoes, tomatoes, and yellow and green squash...all picked fresh and put right on the grill.
> 
> Can't beat it.


I did this last night minus the tomato since mine aren't ready. It was quite tasty.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Slice up the squash, boil until soft, drain, and add real butter and Tony's to taste

Cooked on the grill is always good to


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Since squash dosn't freeze or can well, we make squash casserole or dressing and freeze it in nice sized servings....WW


----------



## mark9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

I've made these a few times. Surprisingly good (Zucchini 'Crab' cakes):

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/connies-zucchini-crab-cakes/

Make some extra and freexe a few.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Make squash parmesan. Use an eggplant or chicken parmesan rescipe and sub squash for the eggplant or chicken.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Ratatouille


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

JM423, I would love to have the squash dressing recipe.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Cube and boil six medium Zucchini Squash with about a half of a chopped onion. Prepare and bake a single package of yellow cornbread mix with Jalapeno's finely chopped to taste while the squash is boiling. Don't overcook the squash, just until tender then remove from heat and drain well. Crumble the cornbread in a bowl, add one egg beaten, the squash and a cup of grated cheese more or less. Mix all this up and spread into a casserole and bake a t 350 until firm. I season the squash with garlic salt and pepper also. I guess you could use yellow squash too.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Had this last night. 
Thinly slice six or so small straightneck yellow squash, add a half of thinly sliced onion to it. Take four or five ears of fresh sweet corn and cut directly off the cob uncooked and add it to the squash and onion. If you like fresh jalapeno's add some slices too. I melt oleo in a non stick skillet and saute until the onions are transparent and squash is tender. Salt and pepper to taste. May be good with olive oil instead of oleo. This will freeze also.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Dayum. A bunch of nice recipes. I knew you guys would pull through!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Slice up yellow squash with onion slices. Put in a pan (no water needed) with a slab of butter and turn on med low heat till ready about 10-15 minutes. You will thank me later.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Zuchs and Yellow Squash*

Slice thin or julienne, saute sweat in pan for ~ 3-4 minutes then use instead of pasta noodles in sauce. Very little carbs compared to noodles. Really good.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I let some get huge, then cut in half lengthwise. I then scoop out seeds and spray with Pam or other spray oil and grill over pit. Cook to just starting to soften upnbutstill has a little crunch texture. Does Great!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Wado said:


> Cube and boil six medium Zucchini Squash with about a half of a chopped onion. Prepare and bake a single package of yellow cornbread mix with Jalapeno's finely chopped to taste while the squash is boiling. Don't overcook the squash, just until tender then remove from heat and drain well. Crumble the cornbread in a bowl, add one egg beaten, the squash and a cup of grated cheese more or less. Mix all this up and spread into a casserole and bake a t 350 until firm. I season the squash with garlic salt and pepper also. I guess you could use yellow squash too.


This is close to what we do BUT we use Mexican cornbread, 1 can cream of mushroom soup and 1lb of browned Jimmy Dean sausage...WW


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The recipe in my mothers cook book uses Mexican cornbread mix also. I can't remember to buy it. Sounds good with sausage. We got our recipe from Shirley Crain, our long time friend and wife of our family lawyer, James Crain Sr. of Cuero Texas.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We slice it like your about to fry it,and go ahead and flour and cornmeal it,put it in freezer bags,and freeze.Nothing better on cold winter days.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> We slice it like your about to fry it,and go ahead and flour and cornmeal it,put it in freezer bags,and freeze.Nothing better on cold winter days.


We do this with our Okra, but we quick freeze on a cookie sheet first before vacum packing so it don't stick together, when its time to fry it up you simply dump frozed okra in some HOT greese.....WW


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

juan said:


> Slice up yellow squash with onion slices. Put in a pan (no water needed) with a slab of butter and turn on med low heat till ready about 10-15 minutes. You will thank me later.


Do this and add a little suger. The kids will tear it up. So do I.


----------

